# pic of the cariba that bit my finger off!!!



## freebie614 (Apr 17, 2006)

this is the one that bit the tip of my finger off last week.....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cute little bastard...seems now you're part of him...







!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice fish hehe, got a shot of ur finger??


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice p







.


----------



## freebie614 (Apr 17, 2006)

yea the finger pic is in another topic check for "caribe bit my finger off"


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah i wanna see whats left of the finger!


----------



## freebie614 (Apr 17, 2006)

here's a pic of my finger again...


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

nice p 
musta hurt


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

thos are you very nice caribe.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

freebie614 said:


> here's a pic of my finger again...


Ouch!...







!


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cool caribe and injury


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that'll learn ya


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

bit ur finger OFF fix that for i sec i thought it really ripped it off


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Of all the bite threads I have seen,I would say this one looks the most legitimate.That really, FINALLY looks like a piranha bite! congrats dude!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

lil fishy said:


> Of all the bite threads I have seen,I would say this one looks the most legitimate.That really, FINALLY looks like a piranha bite! congrats dude!


I agree :nod:

Nice bite and caribe


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

haha dangggg, nice caribe. i want one like that.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Hehehehe. Why did he bite you, waterchange?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Is it healing well?


----------



## freebie614 (Apr 17, 2006)

it bit me during a move,... it didn't hurt, just bleed ALOT!,... it's healing,.. but the tip of my finger is dead.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

freebie614 said:


> here's a pic of my finger again...


Looks just like my finger when my piraya bit the tip of my finger too.
it'll heal


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

when i got a chunk taken from me the lil bastard swallowed it.....it wasn't too big....prolly bout the same size as ur bite, but a lil bit smaller.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a gorgeous cariba though! He's stunning.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nutritional value? j/k nice caribe though, sorry to hear he got you...


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

post a side view of your finger, I wanna see how much finger he got! Nice fish, and good luck with the finger!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats on the piranha bite. Now you can join the secret piranha club here at p-fury.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Congrats on the piranha bite. Now you can join the secret piranha club here at p-fury.


That's one I am gonna avoid joining I think


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Juggalo said:


> Congrats on the piranha bite. Now you can join the secret piranha club here at p-fury.


That's one I am gonna avoid joining I think
[/quote]
Yeah, I think that's a club I'd rather not be a part of either.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Congrats on the piranha bite. Now you can join the secret piranha club here at p-fury.


That's one I am gonna avoid joining I think
[/quote]
Yeah, I think that's a club I'd rather not be a part of either.








[/quote]

ill third that one


----------



## freebie614 (Apr 17, 2006)

well the only reason i'm replying is cause someone wants to see a side view,.. i'm not trying to make this a big deal ...


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Ouch!! Thanks freebie


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

THAT LOOKED LIKE IT HURT


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dan25 said:


> THAT LOOKED LIKE IT HURT


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

man thats gotta hurt


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

thats going to be a scar on your finger.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Dang! How big is the bastard ? I dont want to think about the damage my 10+ inches would do....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice, you must be prowd!


----------



## markcus (Mar 16, 2006)

whow!!








ouch


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Nice, you must be prowd!










i would be to i think


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

that is one bad cariba


----------



## freebie614 (Apr 17, 2006)

he's about 5".


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Venezuelan Caribas said:


> Cute little bastard...seems now you're part of him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just until the caribe disposes of the finger from his other end.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

nice!


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

> when i got a chunk taken from me the lil bastard swallowed it.....it wasn't too big....prolly bout the same size as ur bite, but a lil bit smaller.


Yeah but if he swallowed it...you didn't end up getting it sowed back on er what? I'm saying how did they sow it up when its a chunk taken out?


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah he looks like a mean little bastard


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

freebie614 said:


> it bit me during a move,... it didn't hurt, just bleed ALOT!,... it's healing,.. but the tip of my finger is dead.


must have severed the nerve endings


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

NICE GUY!!


----------

